# Which is best rear light for a seatstay?



## PulseOx (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been looking for a light that attaches firmly to a seat stay. I have found many that attach to the seat post, but I use a bag that would block such a light from view.

Can anyone recommend a good taillight to solve this problem?


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I use the Planet Bike Superflash with the included little bracket. It works and stays on the shaped seatstays of my Cannondale CAAD9 just fine.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Planet Bike Superflash


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

_Best?_ DiNotte 400R if you don't mind having a battery pack or the relatively high cost.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I found the Planet SuperFlash to be a piece of junk, but that was my experience. It lasted 8 months then stopped working, I put several different sets of bats in and nothing, there was no corrosion on the contacts, and the bats went in firmly as it did when it was new. I tried smacking it thinking something may have been loose inside, goofin with the switch and nothing. So I sent it back under warranty. I waited and waited and waited, sent e-mails, made phone calls, after 3 months of trying to contact someone I gave up, the time spent trying to get this issued resolved I figured I spent more time then the unit was worth.

So I bought a Blackburn Mars 4.0. This light is actually brighter then the SuperFlash, it also has very good side visibility that the SP didn't have, plus the Mars side lighting is amber, In my opinion the Mars is a better light all the around.


----------



## PulseOx (Aug 4, 2010)

froze said:


> I found the Planet SuperFlash to be a piece of junk, but that was my experience. It lasted 8 months then stopped working, I put several different sets of bats in and nothing, there was no corrosion on the contacts, and the bats went in firmly as it did when it was new. I tried smacking it thinking something may have been loose inside, goofin with the switch and nothing. So I sent it back under warranty. I waited and waited and waited, sent e-mails, made phone calls, after 3 months of trying to contact someone I gave up, the time spent trying to get this issued resolved I figured I spent more time then the unit was worth.
> 
> So I bought a Blackburn Mars 4.0. This light is actually brighter then the SuperFlash, it also has very good side visibility that the SP didn't have, plus the Mars side lighting is amber, In my opinion the Mars is a better light all the around.


Do you have it mounted on the seat stay?


----------



## Dino Sore (May 9, 2009)

I keep a Sigma Hiro on each of my bikes. Small, bright and water resistant.

http://www.sigmasport.com/en/produkte/beleuchtung/standard_lights/hiro/?punkt=features

I also use the Planet Bike Superflash as a second light when doing dedicated night riding. The earlier versions of this light failed on me in wet conditions. The newer version seems to hold up better in the rain.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

FWIW, I picked this up over the weekend. I haven't used it yet but it's very bright.

http://www.rei.com/product/793233


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Knog Frog is simple, light, cheap and will attach to any bike. The silicon is soft and won't scratch either, the fact that they are inexpensive makes it even more attractive.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PulseOx said:


> Do you have it mounted on the seat stay?


 no i do not, but it can be mounted on a stay because the fastener can be adjusted to fit any diameter seatpost or stay, currently mine is on the seat post. the bracket is very versatile, it also can be mounted on a rack, and clips on to a belt clip, all fasteners are included for the three different mountings.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

PulseOx said:


> Do you have it mounted on the seat stay?


I have the Blackburn Mars 3.0 mounted on the seatstays of my Litespeed Tuscany. Down low by the rear hub. One on each seatstay. The light's clamp holds them nicely.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Blackburn_Mars_30_LED_Safety_Rear_Light/5360020250/


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I use the Portland Design Works Radbot 1000. It is very bright but it is not very pretty but it is cheap. I am told by riders in my group that seeing me in the dark is not a problem...

http://www.amazon.com/Portland-Desi...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1286510062&sr=8-1


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

As mentioned Knog's offering work well.

We use Fibre Flare... I tend to only use it for night road rides only, but my partner uses hers clipped to her bag when commuting (most cars seem to give extra space when passing).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The Knogs are worthless at best. I found some web sites that will show various rear lights.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2ReR0j3fHE Mars 4 vs SuperFlash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8GgNnI_jck&p=E171C492A722A3CC&playnext=1&index=36 Mars 4 vs Cateye LD130

http://www.ivanhoecycles.com.au/light-comparison/rear-bike-light/tail-light-bicycle/cat_258.html Various lights part 1

http://www.ivanhoecycles.com.au/light-comparison/rear-bike-light/tail-light-mini/cat_257.html Various lights part 2

In the Mars 4 test the amber side lights are off, not sure why the tests were done like that.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Kurious Oranj said:


> I use the Portland Design Works Radbot 1000. It is very bright but it is not very pretty but it is cheap. I am told by riders in my group that seeing me in the dark is not a problem...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Portland-Desi...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1286510062&sr=8-1


I'll second this, as I also use the PDW Radbot 1000. VERY bright, and it also has a nice built-in reflector below the LED to bounce a little light from automobile headlights back at their driver (and gives you SOME illumination if the light runs out of batteries).


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've tried a few and ended up loving the Serfas TL-ST.

Very bright, good flashing patterns, long battery life, durable, water resistant, hangs on well, easy to mount.

http://www.onetri.com/serfas-tlst-seat-stay-bike-light-p-4110.html


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I use a Planet on the left seat stay close to the hub. And a Mars affixed to my seatpost. The more, the merrier!

Make sure to frequently check the bracket's tightness. The last thing you want is for it to jam into your spokes. I wrapped some electrical tape round it for insurance.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone used the Fizik Blink? It clips to the integrated clip on Fizik saddles whick I have, and looks very sleek and low profile.

That being said its also $20 and I wonder how bright it is.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Brad the Bold said:


> Has anyone used the Fizik Blink? It clips to the integrated clip on Fizik saddles whick I have, and looks very sleek and low profile.
> 
> That being said its also $20 and I wonder how bright it is.


We had 2 in a shop I was working at for 1.5 years. They were there when I started and we only had 1 when I left. In comparison to the thousands of other rear lights we sold.

They're about as good as the cheap keyring LEDs used for promo-junket type things. Think of them as a 'safety' light that's good to have just in case you get caught out riding late.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

majura said:


> We had 2 in a shop I was working at for 1.5 years. They were there when I started and we only had 1 when I left. In comparison to the thousands of other rear lights we sold.
> 
> They're about as good as the cheap keyring LEDs used for promo-junket type things. Think of them as a 'safety' light that's good to have just in case you get caught out riding late.


Thanks Majura.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Superflash.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I guess you didn't see the videos I posted? Super Flash is not as bright as the Blackburn Mars 4.0. 

In addition the Super Flash is made cheap, mine only lasted 8 months. Then when I sent the thing back under warranty I never got it back. I E-mailed and called Planet Bike many times over a 3 month period and never got a response., so I finally gave up because it wasn't worth my time to pursue $18's. So I bought the Mars 4.0, and I can say from first hand experience that it is indeed brighter then the Super Flash. Not only is the Mars 4.0 brighter but it has side amber LED's making you far more visible from the side, something that the SP failed at. 

If you don't believe me go see those You Tube videos I posted earlier. The only thing about the You Tube videos is they don't have the side amber lights on the Mars on for the demostration.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

I have a PB Superflash clipped to the bag and a PDW Radbot attached to the rack. The Radbot is brighter and heavier (2 batteries). The Superflash puts out quite a bit of light for something so small and light. Both come with seatstay mounts.


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

Kurious Oranj said:


> I use the Portland Design Works Radbot 1000. It is very bright but it is not very pretty but it is cheap. I am told by riders in my group that seeing me in the dark is not a problem...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Portland-Desi...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1286510062&sr=8-1



I only use PDW lights now, gave away my super flash. I pair up the Radbot 1000 with this:

http://www.amazon.com/Portland-Desi...WU/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1286717180&sr=8-22


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

For a small inexpensive light without an external battery pack the Superflash is hard to beat. I've ridden with people with all different types of lights, and the Superflash is brighter than the others.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

I just picked up two Knog Frogs cause they were cheap and small. They seem pretty bright. Was going to go for one on each seat stay but I'm starting to think putting them both on the left side would be a better idea, what do you guys think?


----------



## implayaz9 (Oct 4, 2010)

where can I get the super flash?


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

implayaz9 said:


> where can I get the super flash?


REI stocks them if you live near one, just about every bike store I've been in has one..


----------

